
‘If You’ve Built a Chaos Factory, You Can’t Dodge Responsibility for the Chaos’ - Analemma_
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/19/opinion/amazon-rekognition-tim-cook.html
======
100100010001
Any tool can be used to cause harm. Let’s start suing car companies for
individuals who use their vehicles to slaughter innocent pedestrians. Or,
HELL, let’s sue gun makers for all the mass shootings!

------
ggg2
except for guns.

